# Very Hard Stools But Not Constipated?



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

For the past week or so I have found that I feel as though I am very constipated yet I know I can't be. I have the pains in my sides and the trapped gas feelings I get when I'm constipated yet I know right now I'm not. It's all coming out the day after I eat it.One thing I noticed that is a little weird though is that my stools have been very very hard! Like when you have been backed up for a long time.Only with me it gets that hard after only a little over 12 hours lately.What could be causing this and could this be causing me to feel constipated while I am not? Can you feel constipated without actually being constipated? I haven't done anything out of the ordinary lately. I drink a lot of water and my activity level has been the same.I did notice a couple of weeks ago when I took Miralax for five straight days I felt pretty good. I actually felt pretty good for a few days after also. Very very soft stools. The only problem was they were so soft it was hard to have a bowel movement. I also haven't taken the Miralax again yet because I haven't been constipated again yet.I am thinking of just starting the Miralax again and see if I feel better. Even if your not constipated could hard stools in your colon cause problems?


----------

